# First Trash the Dress C&C Please



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)

1

2
3
4 All c&c welcome... thank you


----------



## Geaux (Jun 14, 2012)

Angles....


In none of these images can you tell its a wedding dress.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)

Kinda a Faux trash the dress... more like a trash the vintage prom dress we found at goodwill... but I get your point, thanks


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)

I have many different poses, but I see something wrong in all of them... this one is too centered right?


----------



## Geaux (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't find her all that centered, and I think the rule of thirds was used nicely....BUT, I would have liked to see the dead space to her right, where she is facing instead of behind her.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)

This one I really liked because of the reflection, but I totally overexposed.... is there a way to fix this?


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 14, 2012)

Not really getting trash the dress that much but she looks hot in the first set.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)

8
9


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I just heard the news today
It seems my aperture is going to change
I close my eyes, imagine 18% gray
Then I focus my lens, and shoot away

With lens wide open
Under the sunlight
Expose for her face
Questionable negative space
With lens wide open...

Well I don't know if I'm ready
To be the 'tog I have to be
I'll take a breath, steady my hand
We chimp in awe, great dynamic range

With lens wide open
Under the sunlight
Expose for her face
Questionable negative space
With lens wide open
Now ISO has been changed
I'll show you bokeh
I'll show you high dynamic range

~Creed


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow... o hey tyler... you are talented on so many levels! Brilliant


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Well I just heard the news today
> It seems my aperture is going to change
> I close my eyes, imagine 18% gray
> Then I focus my lens, and shoot away
> ...


So ... my aperture being way too open = over exposed 
Misuse of negative space
Bokeh? Good right? and HDR? LOL HELP ... I suck at interpretation


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 14, 2012)

Is that really a Creed song?


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)

LOL no... With Arms Wide Open.... Tyler is just extremely creative


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 14, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> LOL no... With Arms Wide Open.... Tyler is just extremely creative



Oh. I see. Thanks.

I like #8: The light on the water is special and I like her face.


----------



## Designer (Jun 14, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> I have many different poses, but I see something wrong in all of them... this one is too centered right?



IMO, I think you could crop the right side to a square format, (midway fro the left edge to the model's hair) just to the rh edge of the long slender leaves.  (leave them out, IOW)  Try it, I think you'll like it.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 14, 2012)

Like this....?


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 14, 2012)

tmjjk said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11420"/>Like this....?



This photo is simply dreamy!

I want you to know that I respect your tenacity and work ethic...  Your photography is improving by leaps and bounds every day...  You maybe a relative beginner, but I think you have a gift.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 15, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> View attachment 11420Like this....?


This is fantastic.  Well done!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 15, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 15, 2012)

michael9000000 said:
			
		

> This photo is simply dreamy!
> 
> I want you to know that I respect your tenacity and work ethic...  Your photography is improving by leaps and bounds every day...  You maybe a relative beginner, but I think you have a gift.



Thank you so much!! And I am so grateful to have found this forum.  I learn something everyday here.  I have been passionately obsessed with learning more and trying to do this successfully. Yours words mean more than you know!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 15, 2012)

I am not a people photographer, so I cant give meaningful critique, but you certainly have a good eye and great taste. Keep it up and take advantage of the critique of the many talented people on here and you will be great.


----------



## Designer (Jun 15, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> View attachment 11420Like this....?



I sure like it.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 15, 2012)

For a moment there, in the first shots I thought she'd trashed the dress so much it'd fallen off!


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 15, 2012)

I see much to like about your set here. She's lovely and the poses are natural. #1 is my favorite by far but as already mentioned the framing isn't right and if you look closely you can see the focus is soft. The processing is very nice.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 15, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> View attachment 11400 I have many different poses, but I see something wrong in all of them... this one is too centered right?



This one is really gorgeous. Yes, crop should be just behind her so we can see more of the river in front of her.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you all!! And the dress stayed on the entire time! Lol... And Trever, the first was my favorite too, should I have moved to right and backed up in order to fill the frame more with the rest of her body/dress?


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 15, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> I am not a people photographer, so I cant give meaningful critique, but you certainly have a good eye and great taste. Keep it up and take advantage of the critique of the many talented people on here and you will be great.



Thank you Hugh... And I am taking as much as you ALL will give me!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 15, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that attitude will get you a long way!

Keep Shootin'


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 15, 2012)

tmjjk said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11420"/>Like this....?



Seriously, I would buy a print of this photo, frame it, and hang it in my house...


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 15, 2012)

tmjjk said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11420"/>Like this....?



Oh...  I made the slightest of adjustments to the crop, just to add a little more space between the top of her head and the top of the frame...  It's just my OCDDDDD kicking in...  I tried to have even spacing between bodies and borders at the top and bottom...  Whoever initially suggested the square crop was spot on!  It's such a gorgeous image!


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 15, 2012)

It was designer... He or she (sorry?) is brilliant!!  I've been given lots of good stuff from designer. And thank you Michael!! Kind words are melting my heart ( I am of course a girl) lol.  I seriously can't wait for my next opportunity to shoot!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 15, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> View attachment 11420Like this....?



I liked it the other way much better.  

To me, this utterly ruins this shot.

I like quite a few of these shots, btw... the angle on a couple really tweaks me, but I find if I just ignore the tweak that I grow to love it.

By and large, these are great.


----------

